# Classic Car Show - NEC Birmingham



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi to all, a selection of pictures from this weekends Show :thumb:
1.
This 1967 275 GTB/4 ferrari, was Meguirs Club Showcase Winner.








2.








3.








5.








6.








7.








8.








9.








10.








11.0








12.








13.








14.








15.








16.








17.








18.








19.








20.









Thanks for looking....


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Some caracking pictures there


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

^ agreed.

You are a pro tog aren't you Marketman? Mind if I pick your brains a little? Did you have to do much PP to fix the white balance in those shots as it seems spot on in all of them.

I was at the show and used custom white balance but still found I needed to tweak the colour temp and tint on quite a few of my shots. The main lighting seems to vary (different light type?) between the halls and of course some stands, e.g. Meguiars, had there own powerful lighting systems which affects the colour temp.


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

parish said:


> ^ agreed.
> 
> You are a pro tog aren't you Marketman? Mind if I pick your brains a little? Did you have to do much PP to fix the white balance in those shots as it seems spot on in all of them.
> 
> I was at the show and used custom white balance but still found I needed to tweak the colour temp and tint on quite a few of my shots. The main lighting seems to vary (different light type?) between the halls and of course some stands, e.g. Meguiars, had there own powerful lighting systems which affects the colour temp.


Not fully pro, yet. In NEC I always leave In AWB, shoot in Raw and try to bounce flash where possiple, a few tweaks in PS3 are needed , but try to get it right in the camera, It did help I was in the show at 8.30 this morning so no crowds and not all the "silly " lights were on... hope this helps...


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

MARKETMAN said:


> Not fully pro, yet. In NEC I always leave In AWB, shoot in Raw and try to bounce flash where possiple, a few tweaks in PS3 are needed , but try to get it right in the camera, It did help I was in the show at 8.30 this morning so no crowds and not all the "silly " lights were on... hope this helps...


I find AWB (Canon 400D) fails miserably in such conditions - heavy orange cast - but I guess the flash solves most of the WB issues for you. I've only got the built-in flash so can't bounce it which means that the number plates are way over-exposed and the rest of the car way under.

P.S. I'm just going to post a new thread here about colour casts (don't want to hi-jack this thread) and would appreciate your input :thumb:


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Some stunning cars there. Great pics.

Chris.


----------



## davidrogers190 (Dec 17, 2007)

That alpina 5 series stole the show for me, im now on the hunt for 1!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

excellent photos, what camera are you using?


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

Phil H said:


> excellent photos, what camera are you using?


Canon 1d MK IIn ..:thumb:


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice shots - Simon's Mk1 GTI pictured there is a stunning car. I judged it at a show earlier this year....immaculate doesn't even start to describe it. Stunning.

Actually I wonder how many cars on the Megs stand actually were wearing Megs products?!? We shall never know 

Great pics mate - thanks for sharing.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)

Great photos .Did you take any of my cortina on the mk1 cortina stand,we were near the live stage


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

I ended up coming home with 30 tins of waxoyl.

I am not sure why ............ :lol:


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

cortinajim said:


> Great photos .Did you take any of my cortina on the mk1 cortina stand,we were near the live stage


will have a look later :thumb:


----------

